# "Color" and hawk attacks



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

Some people believe that Pieds, Grizzles, Whites are more vulnerable to hawk attacks coz they stand out. 

Is there any amount of truth to this line of thought? Your opinions/insights are most welcome  

TIA


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tia, 

I think there is some truth to this thinking but it's not a rule you can follow or worry about. I think it depends on what kind of hawk is attacking and it's method of attack. For example a peregrine falcon would be likely to hunt from above a flock of pigeons and will drop down onto them from a great height. From above, a normal coloured pigeon, (a blue bar or checker) might not be as conspicuous from above with the darker colours blending into the ground and surroundings. 

Many animals in the wild are darker coloured on the top of their bodies and lighter underneath to either gain an advantage as prey or predator. Sharks have darker colouring on top too but it's generally to hide from their prey when they attack from underneath.

I also think with pigeons, the lighter colours would stand out more at a distance. Even for us humans, it's easier to see a white bird or multi-coloured pigeon at a distance than it would be to see a normal coloured one. 

It's really hard to know for sure why/how hawks choose their target because many normal coloured pigeons fall victim to hawk attacks as well. They will single out the ones that that don't seem as healthy or alert as the others too.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's probably true to say that any bird which stands out is likely to get unwelcome attention, which could mean a dark checker amid a bunch of lighter color birds, too.

Like Brad said, they seem to 'know' the weaker members of a flock, too.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure what was mentioned before,that lighter colored birds stand out from a distance will draw a hawk down, but upon closer look, a hawk is looking for a "sitting duck."

Any bird that may look a little off in its behavior and movement, and is in a position for easy target, like sitting on an open roof, or a youngster just learning to fly and learning its surroundings. also a pigeon who is not built for flight like a show pigeon.

I have had several hawk attacks in the past, where hawks will target them on the pigeon roof just as they are coming inside, or youngsters in training, and my white birds who are a bit slow during flight. My birds are very well trap trained and don't hang outside, nor on telephone poles and roofs.

My Mieke was attacked a year ago, singled out during flying and caught because she turned out not to be a fast flyer, and maybe because she is white speckled. My other whites and grays were flying with her.
After getting her away from the hawk, where he dropped to the ground with her, and finding her back half cleaned of feathers and damaged eye, she was rehabbed and now stays indoors. She is a very special bird to me, even though others told me she was NOT a good bird.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

in the sky lighter colored birds may be seen better. standing out out as a target. On a roof any color is on the menu. But the key today is there are far more hawks then yearsback. And with that more birds fall prey to them. They were are and are proteced. So they are coming back. They in away control nature. By keeping down numbers. But they too Are taking many more pigeons now days. something we have to work around and live with.. If a person has just blue pigeons and flies them. And a hawk is around they will still be hit. Probably just as much as if a person has all whites. Fast trapping birds will live longer then the sitters that fly and sometimes sits for hours on the roof. SO good training is in order.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I can vouch for "all whites" being just as safe as "all blues" in the sky -- it's the odd bird out that gets hit -- whether it's colour, or behaviour that attracts the hawk. 

Smart birds are most often able to avoid the hawk -- whether by bunching up tight, and going higher in the sky, or diving under cover. I have a hen that actually avoided a hawk by diving under our kids' playhouse and hiding in the weeds. I witnessed it -- she dove under cover - the hawk landed 3 ft above her, trying to see where she's gone. He was only about 10 ft from me.... She stayed still as could be - I chased off the hawk, and she didn't move when I walked up and picked her up out of the weeds and put her back in the loft. Normally, she would not have allowed anyone to walk right up to her like that.

As re lee has said - fast trapping birds live longer. Allowing open loft is nice - but dangerous for the birds. Roof sitters = hawk dinner menu. Our YB's are 'trap trained' and whistle trained before they ever get out of the loft. And very hungry their first time out too..... 

Interesting enough, a few weeks back, I saw a documentary on Animal Planet about Cooper's Hawks. In the 70's, it was thought for a while that they were extinct in one area -- no one had seen them for years - then a pair turned up. They've made a remarkable comeback -- as most of us with pigeons can attest!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great input from everyone.

So, let me sum up:

1. White pigeons stand out from a distance, but not in a group of whites, it's just the same as all darks flying. It is one white pigeon in a flock of dark birds that stand out, or one dark pigeon that stands out in a flock of whites, but that doesn't necessarily make them vulnerable.

2. Trap train well, and don't allow an open loft.

3. Roof Sitters are just "sitting ducks" waiting to be a hawks meal.

4. Also any bird that is off, slow in flight, or sick. those are the ones that stand out for a hawk.

5. Smart, healthy & fast birds survive.

6. There is safety in numbers, (fly a whole flock, not just one or two birds) the hawks have a hard time concentrating well, and pigeons warn each other of impending danger and will swiftly leave, sometimes the group will split up.

The only exception to the rule, is the ever increasing number of hawks, we have had more then our share, since the hurricanes of 2004 and they are increasing everywhere.

This is great information for people just starting out with young birds and training.

Thank you all.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I was just watching a TV programme, Bill Oddie watching a flock of up to half a million starlings making shapes in the sky as they prepared to roost.

A sparrow hawk was also watching them, but wouldn't just fly into the flock and grab whatever happened to be in his path as he struck and couldn't focus on any single bird in that magnificent crowd, because none stood out from the other and there were too many of them, too much movement.

The sparrowhawk flew off to find his supper elsewhere. 

So there is safety in large numbers of identical birds. Whether they are all white, all grey or all grizzled if there are enough of them and there is enough movement the hawk is unable to focus on his intended victim for long enough to achieve a kill.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There is safety in large numbers of birds, I have seen it in my group. A hawk never caught any of my birds in flight, only Mieke.

Yes, hawks easily can lose the train of thought. Once they lose their focus they leave. 

That is what I was tought to do. You make it extremely hard for them to focus, by doing everything you can to get their attention of your pigeons. I scream, and clap my hands loud, and get the hose out and spray them when they are within reach. They do give up, as I have seen. They will even drop the bird in mid air if they are annoyed and distracted.

I was also taught even if the hawk gets the bird, go after make it extremely hard, evento the point of getting the bird away from it, when he drops the bird to the ground. You can save the bird, as I did with Mieke, but even if the bird is dead, take it away and bury the bird.

The point being, let the hawk know he will not have an easy time catching a pigeon, next to near impossible. He will most likely go away and look for "easier" kill somewhere else. You don't want them having fond memories of meals around your coop, you want them to move on, and let them know "THIS RESTAURANT IS CLOSED".


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you all for your insights on the subject.

In my location, hawks would only be a problem during distance training. And I guess luck will also play an important part


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I noticed for the first time just today The old cooper hawks have returned. They will be here now until about march. so its time to watch the birds here and use some timing difference on flying. To keep there habits upset.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

what do you think about the mirror ball from jedds? i believe i already posted a link to it... if not i will.

supposally the hawks see thier reflections and avoid the area thinking another hawk has moved in. supposally they are very territorial and eat eachother.
------
this is what i have noticed about hawks. they go after what they can see. the bird that stands out. a flock of grizzles with one black eagle? bye bye black eagle. however, the hawks also go after the birds that are sick. so in a way they are helping us create a smarter faster racing pigeon. atleast that is what i have been telling myself as i see the darn thing shoot out of a tree and go after my babies!!!!

Symbro


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I do not think there is no sure method on keeping the hawks away. Now trpping can help but another one will show up sooner or later. Changeing up flying times can help. Best thing is to make sure the birds trap fast after they are exersised. The ones that sit the loft a little are more to be hawk bait. As this is the best time a hawk can take a bird. In the air its a little harder to do so. but on the loft they get the bird. Holding the birds in a few weeks helps send a hawk down the road. But when there up and flying. A hawk can spot them aways off. And it will come looking. Fast trappers are a better bet


----------

